# Dvarw MTL Thoughts



## Rivera (24/1/22)

So I received my Dvarw MTL RTA today. Thoughts?

There is no doubt it is a stunning MTL RTA. The machining is top notch, and the vape is crisp and clean, and true to the wonderful MTL experience.

I can only really compare it to the Siren for comparison. The whole vape on the Dvarw MTL is silky smooth, way more smooth than the Siren, and yes, better flavour.

However, for me personally I find the draw a bit too restrictive when using the standard mouth piece it comes with, so I switched over to one of my own more open 510s. Way more pleasant!  This is combined with the 1.2mm airflow control it came with.

I need to try this tank with Taviro, I will be getting a bottle of it soon. Pied Piper is very well made, but man it is heavy tobacco 

Ultimately, is it worth it?
For me personally, absolutely. Everything about this tank screams quality and smoothness. I'm not one for spending on HE gear in general, but since the Dvarw has been quite popular for so long, I took the plunge, and I am not disappointed.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 3


----------



## Rivera (24/1/22)

Took the airflow insert out since I don’t yet have a juice to my liking for MTL, and popped Vape King Prime Caramel Cream 6mg in.

OMG! Flavour is superb!  Uncle @Rob Fisher I totally understand why you have an army of Dvarws now!

My final thought, the Dvarw genuinely is worth it’s weight in gold.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/22)

Rivera said:


> Took the airflow insert out since I don’t yet have a juice to my liking for MTL, and popped Vape King Prime Caramel Cream 6mg in.
> 
> OMG! Flavour is superb!  Uncle @Rob Fisher I totally understand why you have an army of Dvarws now!
> 
> My final thought, the Dvarw genuinely is worth it’s weight in gold.



@Rivera 100% The DVarw's are over 3 years old and I have tried nearly every RTA known to man and the OG Dvarw DL cannot be beaten for my vapeing style!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rivera (24/1/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Rivera 100% The DVarw's are over 3 years old and I have tried nearly every RTA known to man and the OG Dvarw DL cannot be beaten for my vapeing style!



I’m sitting here still shocked by the flavour! I adore my Arbiter V2s, and I truly felt nothing could top them, but Dvarw FTW! 

Thank you for bringing them to our attention Uncle, best RTA ever!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (24/1/22)

Rivera said:


> best RTA ever



I have one for you for R1200 if you ever looking for another MTL Dvarw.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rivera (24/1/22)

KZOR said:


> I have one for you for R1200 if you ever looking for another MTL Dvarw.



Gonna send a PM now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

